# 2 computer questions



## JaniceM (Dec 27, 2021)

1.  is there any way to update an old laptop when I don't have the admin. passwords?

2.  if it's accurate what I've heard you can install Linux without a disc, can somebody tell me how to do it?


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 27, 2021)

If the laptop supports it, you can create a bootable USB stick on a different computer, then boot from it on the to be erased laptop, and overwrite everything.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 27, 2021)

>>>>>


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 11, 2022)

I use Ubuntu 20.04 which you can download for free or for a small sum, you can buy a USB stick with it ready to install.  You have the option of wiping everything and installing Linux or dual booting it along with the existing OS.  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, Windows must be installed first otherwise it will overwrite  the other OS.


----------



## RFW (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm kind of late to the party but since the first question still hasn't been answered, I'll say it here.

No, you cannot update it unless you format and reinstall Windows and start fresh. You can use a backup software to save any files before doing so.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 4, 2022)

RFW said:


> I'm kind of late to the party but since the first question still hasn't been answered, I'll say it here.
> 
> No, you cannot update it unless you format and reinstall Windows and start fresh. You can use a backup software to save any files before doing so.


The laptop I mentioned has Linux.  I think it's called Mint.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 4, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> >>>>>


????


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> ????


That's my reply for 'Sorry, delete this'.

My wife is an example of someone who is not convinced there is an easier way.  No one likes an obsessive bore.


----------



## RFW (Feb 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The laptop I mentioned has Linux.  I think it's called Mint.


I dabble in Linux quite a bit so I may be wrong but if you're locked out by a log-in screen and you don't have a correct password, there's no straightforward way to access it. You can do a clean installation of any OS you wish though but everything your laptop contains will be deleted.
If you want to stick with Mint, follow this detailed video guide below.





The guide is mostly about running it on a bootable USB drive. To install it on the laptop, click the Install Linux Mint icon at 7:27 in the video and an easy to follow setup screen will pop up.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> 1.  is there any way to update an old laptop when I don't have the admin. passwords?




this worked for a friend of mine...I am on Mac so can't say if it wold work if not W10


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 4, 2022)

RFW said:


> I dabble in Linux quite a bit so I may be wrong but if you're locked out by a log-in screen and you don't have a correct password, there's no straightforward way to access it. You can do a clean installation of any OS you wish though but everything your laptop contains will be deleted.
> If you want to stick with Mint, follow this detailed video guide below.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not locked out of the laptop itself.
What I found is most websites won't load because 'security certificates have expired.'  
I was told this is because the laptop hadn't been used in quite a few years, and needs to be updated.  but updates required admin PW which I don't have, and the person who gave the laptop to me couldn't remember PWs.


----------



## RFW (Feb 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm not locked out of the laptop itself.
> What I found is most websites won't load because 'security certificates have expired.'
> I was told this is because the laptop hadn't been used in quite a few years, and needs to be updated.  but updates required admin PW which I don't have, and the person who gave the laptop to me couldn't remember PWs.


I see. The same rule still applies though. You can't do anything system wide without an admin password.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 4, 2022)

RFW said:


> I see. The same rule still applies though. You can't do anything system wide without an admin password.


  Oh that sucks.


----------



## RFW (Feb 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Oh that sucks.


This is a not so straightforward way I was alluding to.
How to Reset a Forgotten Root Password in Linux Mint


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 4, 2022)

RFW said:


> This is a not so straightforward way I was alluding to.
> How to Reset a Forgotten Root Password in Linux Mint


I'll try that when I have time to get both PC & laptop going at the same time.
Thank you!!!


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm not locked out of the laptop itself.
> What I found is most websites won't load because 'security certificates have expired.'
> I was told this is because the laptop hadn't been used in quite a few years, and needs to be updated.  but updates required admin PW which I don't have, and the person who gave the laptop to me couldn't remember PWs.


Just curious, why are you trying to save their files when you just want a usable laptop?  Just install the latest version of the distro you want, easy to do.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 4, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Just curious, why are you trying to save their files when you just want a usable laptop?  Just install the latest version of the distro you want, easy to do.


I don't really care about saving files.  I just need the laptop to be in working condition.  I currently can't afford to buy anything, so I was wondering if there are options other than buying discs, USB, etc.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm not locked out of the laptop itself.
> What I found is most websites won't load because 'security certificates have expired.'
> I was told this is because* the laptop hadn't been used in quite a few years, and needs to be updated.*  but updates required admin PW which I don't have, and the person who gave the laptop to me couldn't remember PWs.


Looking forward past the lack of admin password- it's time for a fresh installation.  Once you have installation media prepared most Linux versions initially boot into a 'live' environment, where the OS is running in RAM(physical memory) rather than from a hard drive. This is when you can access what data you have(documents. photos) on the laptop, and copy them onto another USB drive.  After your data has been retrieved, you could then proceed with the installation.

If you decide to go this route, either myself or one of the other Linux aficionados will be available to assist.


----------

